# Wanting to move to London,England



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Im new to this site....and desperately hope someone can help me.

I am engaged to a man who lives in London,England. He has his own business.

What will I need to do to be able to move there?

I know I will need a passport...but that is all I know.

I would really appreciate any and all help.

Thank you.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

purplerose_ll said:


> Im new to this site....and desperately hope someone can help me.
> 
> I am engaged to a man who lives in London,England. He has his own business.
> 
> ...





HIYA WELCOME TO THE FORUM

CHECK THIS SITE FOR INFO:UK Border Agency | Home Page


GOOD LUCK


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for the website. I will definately check it out tomorrow and I sent the link to my fiancee also.

This is a great site btw.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

purplerose_ll said:


> Thank you for the website. I will definately check it out tomorrow and I sent the link to my fiancee also.
> 
> This is a great site btw.






I hope everything works out for you


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you...I do too!!

If I read correctly on one of the links on the website a Visa would cost $1337.00!!!!
Thats a lot of money!!!! 
Do Visa's last a life time? lol
Same as Passports....or do you have to renew them? 
This is all new to me.

I appreciate any help I can get. I hope my nerves can handle all this stress. lol


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

purplerose_ll said:


> Thank you...I do too!!
> 
> If I read correctly on one of the links on the website a Visa would cost $1337.00!!!!
> Thats a lot of money!!!!
> ...



Did you just say passport last for life time?


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

NO..lol...thats what Im asking...DO they last a life time or do you have to renew them?

ANd do you have to renew a Visa? I dont know anything about this stuff.lol


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

purplerose_ll said:


> NO..lol...thats what Im asking...DO they last a life time or do you have to renew them?
> 
> ANd do you have to renew a Visa? I dont know anything about this stuff.lol





How old are you? 
What visa you going to apply?
What is your plan?

Most passports are valid for 10 years 
My British passport is valid for 10yrs and my Portuguese passport is valid for 5yrs
About the visa YES you have to renew them depending on which visa you applying for.


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Im 43..lol
I dont know what Visa I need or anything..lol
All I know is my fiancee lives in London,England and I want to move there.

Do you know what Visa I need? 

Im so confused already!! lol

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

purplerose_ll said:


> Im 43..lol
> I dont know what Visa I need or anything..lol
> All I know is my fiancee lives in London,England and I want to move there.
> 
> ...




Come down women we have all been there. 

12yrs back when I was 15 I had to go true the same on my own with out anyone helping me BUT my was a Child visa cause I was under age joining my family.

But you will have to apply for: fiancé or proposed civil partner.
Please check this site: UK Border Agency | Partners


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Whoa, easy does it. You need a visa to enter a country and then you need some form of residence permit to remain there. In the UK, the visa and "residence permit" concepts are a little blurred by something known as "leave to remain."

Yes, British visas are frightfully expensive. To some extent, that's to discourage those who would abuse the system. 

In your case, what visa(s) you would need depend on your plans and intentions. Read through the links that have already been provided, but the basic idea is as follows:

If you are planning to go to the UK before you marry, get married there and then settle there, you'll need a fiancé visa (to enter the country with the intention of getting married there within 6 months of your entry). You then get married and after the wedding you apply for the equivalent of a spouse visa. After two years of married bliss (or so we hope!) you apply for a further (and permanent) leave to remain - though for this you need to take a "Life in Britain" test and prove that you're still happily married.

If you get married elsewhere (like in the US) and then go to Britain to settle, you only need a spouse visa - though getting that can take a little bit of time and may require you to remain in the US for a while after your new hubby has returned to run his business.

If you aren't planning on settling in the UK, then your options are completely different.

OK, now go study those links and come back with whatever questions you have!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

I definately plan on living in the UK with him.
What would be the easiet.....and fastest....way for me to be able to move to the UK? To get married here?
I am applying for my passport next week...I was told here I should have it in about a month.....a friend got hers in 2 weeks.
Would I have to have a Visa before entering the UK if we get married here?

Thank you all for your help. I didnt realize this could/would be so stressful!! lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to move to the UK, get married and settle there (in that order), you're going to need to go for a fiancé visa. A major disadvantage to that approach is that you basically pay for 2 visas - once for the fiancé visa and another time after the wedding when you convert the fiancé visa to what amounts to a spouse visa.

There are lots of threads here on the forum about both fiancé and spouse visas for the UK, with all the details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

Would it be better/cheaper if we got married here?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

purplerose_ll said:


> Would it be better/cheaper if we got married here?


Yes, that's usually the case. Your fiancé can come over just on ESTA/visa waiver - no special visa needed, and you just apply for spouse settlement visa after marriage, which gives you 27 months in UK. You will of course have to add the cost of his travels and upkeep in US and the cost of the wedding, but you save on a second application in UK (further leave to remain) which costs £550 by post and £850 by same-day premium service.


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

We have decided to get married here. Im going to apply for my passport next week.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

You might find this page helpful as well, it compares various visa services. Their offerings and fees as well as the pros and cons of using a visa specialist.

UK Visa Online Services Comparison


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Bev,

I had no idea you would have to pay for two visas if first getting a fiance visa. Good tip!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ClaytonP said:


> Bev,
> 
> I had no idea you would have to pay for two visas if first getting a fiance visa. Good tip!


Yes that's true, but there are other considerations beside cost, such as wishes of the families whether to marry abroad or in UK. Some compromise by having an oficial ceremony in one country but holding an additional reception in the other, often combined with a blessing ceremony.


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

I will have my fiancee check out that link. He will be the one to decide which would be best. I think I will just have him check this site out also. 

He lives in London....originally we were going to get married there with his family present etc....but now we have decided to get married here.....we can always have something in London for his family and friends. Although I think his parents and sister/brother might fly here for the wedding..not sure yet.

BUT...I just want to find the simplest and least expensive *if it even exists* way for me to move to London. I plan on applying for my passport next week. I called the passport people here and was told that as long as my passport,drivers license and boarding pass all had the same name I wouldnt have any problem. Was I told right?

My fiancee mentioned something about having to get a Fiancee's Visa....I have no idea what that is. DO I have to have that before I can go to London? Or do I get it after I get there? I didnt know there was so much to this! BUt he is worth it!!

I really appreciate everyones help and advice. Please keep it coming!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

purplerose_ll said:


> I will have my fiancee check out that link. He will be the one to decide which would be best. I think I will just have him check this site out also.
> 
> He lives in London....originally we were going to get married there with his family present etc....but now we have decided to get married here.....we can always have something in London for his family and friends. Although I think his parents and sister/brother might fly here for the wedding..not sure yet.
> 
> ...


You don't have a passport so you've never been to UK to meet your fiancé? How many times have you met him in US? This will be crucial in your visa application as you need to demonstrate a durable relationship including several personal meetings. 
Provided you have a sustainable relationship, your first step is to apply for your passport. It will be in your maiden name, so book your flight to UK in it (but after your visa is issued) and you should be ok.
Following your marriage in the US, you apply for spouse settlement visa to the British consulate in NYC. See Settlement - visa application guide and US-specific info in https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=HowDoIApply_PAGE. If you pay extra $300 for priority, you get your visa within two weeks, and often within a week. It will be valid for 27 months, and after 2 years in UK, you apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR), when you can stay in UK without time limit. You can apply for naturalisation as British citizen after a further year.


----------



## purplerose_ll (Jul 18, 2011)

No Ive never been to the UK.

How many times would be considered a durable relationship?

His parents are coming to meet mine also.

SO.....after getting married here..I have to apply for a VISA before I can go to the UK????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

purplerose_ll said:


> No Ive never been to the UK.
> 
> How many times would be considered a durable relationship?
> 
> ...


There is no straight answer, but you should have been together on at least one occasion ('the couple have met', as it says in immigration rule), and preferably more. How long have you known each other and how many times have you met? Remember when married, you commit yourself to living together permanently (for life) and the UKBA want to make sure you have a serious relationship to sustain such commitment.
Yes, you need to apply for your settlement visa before travelling to UK.


----------

